# Sexing pearl chicks



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

Based on this post by SRTIELS http://talkcockatiels.com/showpost.php?p=248882&postcount=8 am I correct in thinking that I have to males and one female? 

*
CHICK # 1

-Front*








*
-Back*










*CHICK # 2

-Front*








*
-Back*











*CHICK # 3

-Front*








*
-Back*









*
Thanks *


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Based off of her post I would have to say yes that's what I'm seeing too. Now I gotta go home and take a look at mine lol.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Its possible, but that could also depend on their ages too..I think?... Srtiels or someone else with more experience could tell you. Sorry I can't give a positive yes or no..


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Based off of her post I would have to say yes that's what I'm seeing too. Now I gotta go home and take a look at mine lol.


LOL!! Post your findings  As soon as I saw that post shared on another thread and had to take them out of the box to check


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

carrielee76 said:


> Its possible, but that could also depend on their ages too..I think?... Srtiels or someone else with more experience could tell you. Sorry I can't give a positive yes or no..


That's OK! Thank you!  It's fun to try and guess though, at least it will help with the long wait LOL!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Its possible, but that could also depend on their ages too..I think?.


In the post she reposted from srtiels it says babies so that would most likely be before their first molt.


----------

